# Diagrama electrico de potencia Peavey pvi 3000



## nazareno22 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hola amigos del foro...soy nazareno mihura de sauce provincia de corrientes argentina...no soy mucho del internet por eso pido disculpas si escribo algo fuera de contexto...me inscribí en el foro con el fin de solicitar a todas aquellas personas que me puedan   ayudar compartiendo un diagrama electronico de una potencia Peavey PVI 3000...soy musico y formo parte de un conjunto llamado la familia mihura formado por dos hermanos mios mis padres y yo...desde ya muchisimas gracias a todos los que invierten su tiempo en leer y ayudar...gracias. ...


----------



## dantonio (Jun 19, 2015)

Espero, más aún deseo, que este archivo le resulte de utilidad.
Saludos.


----------



## nazareno22 (Jun 19, 2015)

muchísimas gracias dantonio chamigo.


----------



## dantonio (Jun 19, 2015)

Corrientes tiene Payé y mira si lo tiene que desde hace más de 40 años 
comparto mi vida con una hermosa correntina.
Saludos.


----------

